# Milan: attesa risposta di Elliott ad Arnault.



## admin (27 Dicembre 2019)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 dicembre, le indiscrezioni e anticipazioni riportate dal quotidiano sulla cessione del Milan stanno trovando conferme. Il 2020 potrebbe essere l'anno del cambio di proprietà. E' attesa la risposta dei Singer all'offerta fatta da Arnault per rilevare il Milan: 975 mln di euro.


----------



## Konrad (27 Dicembre 2019)

In ambienti finanziari la trattativa viene confermata. Io inizio quasi a sperare...è l'unica possibile fonte di salvezza


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Dicembre 2019)

.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 dicembre, le indiscrezioni e anticipazioni riportate dal quotidiano sulla cessione del Milan stanno trovando conferme. Il 2020 potrebbe essere l'anno del cambio di proprietà. E' attesa la risposta dei Singer all'offerta fatta da Arnaut per rilevare il Milan: 975 mln di euro.



Se l'offerta fosse quella, e ne dubito, sarebbe da malati rifiutare.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Dicembre 2019)

arnault deriso e storpiato in renault quotato 1,25


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Dicembre 2019)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2019)

Premesso che non ci credo ma la storia ci ha insegnato che quando le voci sono così tante è perché qualcosa c’è veramente. 
Che poi si concretizzi è un altro storia.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 dicembre, le indiscrezioni e anticipazioni riportate dal quotidiano sulla cessione del Milan stanno trovando conferme. Il 2020 potrebbe essere l'anno del cambio di proprietà. E' attesa la risposta dei Singer all'offerta fatta da Arnault per rilevare il Milan: 975 mln di euro.



Secondo me qualcosa di vero ci dovrebbe essere. É tutto da vedere quanto la proposta sia seria (975 milioni sarebbe serissima), quanto a Elliott abbia intenzione di vendere il Milan e nel caso se cederebbe la quota di controllo.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 dicembre, le indiscrezioni e anticipazioni riportate dal quotidiano sulla cessione del Milan stanno trovando conferme. Il 2020 potrebbe essere l'anno del cambio di proprietà. E' attesa la risposta dei Singer all'offerta fatta da Arnault per rilevare il Milan: 975 mln di euro.



Fuori dalle palle, "tutti quanti"...


----------



## Giangy (27 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 dicembre, le indiscrezioni e anticipazioni riportate dal quotidiano sulla cessione del Milan stanno trovando conferme. Il 2020 potrebbe essere l'anno del cambio di proprietà. E' attesa la risposta dei Singer all'offerta fatta da Arnault per rilevare il Milan: 975 mln di euro.



Non accettare, sarebbe davvero da pazzi.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Dicembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me qualcosa di vero ci dovrebbe essere. É tutto da vedere quanto la proposta sia seria (975 milioni sarebbe serissima), quanto a Elliott abbia intenzione di vendere il Milan e nel caso se cederebbe la quota di controllo.



ah beh se vuole cedere continuando a comandare con i soldi degli altri allora...ricorda qualcuno?


----------



## __king george__ (27 Dicembre 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Se l'offerta fosse quella, e ne dubito, sarebbe da malati rifiutare.



beh proprio normalissimo non è in effetti


----------



## Aron (27 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 dicembre, le indiscrezioni e anticipazioni riportate dal quotidiano sulla cessione del Milan stanno trovando conferme. Il 2020 potrebbe essere l'anno del cambio di proprietà. E' attesa la risposta dei Singer all'offerta fatta da Arnault per rilevare il Milan: 975 mln di euro.



Nel 2020 ci sarà al 99% il prossimo passaggio di proprietà. Ma mi aspetto appunto un “passaggio” anziché la tanto agognata cessione.


----------



## Pitermilanista (27 Dicembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nel 2020 ci sarà al 99% il prossimo passaggio di proprietà. Ma mi aspetto appunto un “passaggio” anziché la tanto agognata cessione.



Come ho già scritto, la famiglia Arnault se volesse potrebbe comprare tutte le aziende del Demonio e metterlo a fare il guitto e suonare la chitarra sulle navi da crociera, come da giovane. 

Figuriamoci se il secondo uomo più ricco al mondo si presterebbe a fare da lavatrice per il pagliaccio di Arcore. Singer lo fa perché è il suo mestiere, ripulire i soldi sporchi di criminali e trafficanti vari.

Se la cessione avvenisse, significherebbe che il Demonio ha deciso di mettersi in tasca qualche centinaio di milioni sull'unghia, una tantum, invece di sgraffignarne una cinquantina l'anno tramite i ben noti magheggi di bilancio.


----------



## kipstar (27 Dicembre 2019)

non so molto di ste cose ma se quella fosse l'offerta e credendo a tutto quello che di brutto viene descritto sui conti attuali.....beh.....credo che la cessione si farebbe subito no ?


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 dicembre, le indiscrezioni e anticipazioni riportate dal quotidiano sulla cessione del Milan stanno trovando conferme. Il 2020 potrebbe essere l'anno del cambio di proprietà. E' attesa la risposta dei Singer all'offerta fatta da Arnault per rilevare il Milan: 975 mln di euro.



Se l' affare e' vero e le cifre reali non vedo un solo motivo per cui Eliott dovrebb rifiutare. Personalmente incrocio le dita, augurandomi una proprietà che sappia fare tornare il Milan ai fasti di un tempo.


----------



## Zenos (27 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 dicembre, le indiscrezioni e anticipazioni riportate dal quotidiano sulla cessione del Milan stanno trovando conferme. Il 2020 potrebbe essere l'anno del cambio di proprietà. E' attesa la risposta dei Singer all'offerta fatta da Arnault per rilevare il Milan: 975 mln di euro.



Dai Marina e Piersilvio,convincetelo...


----------



## sipno (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Come ho già scritto, la famiglia Arnault se volesse potrebbe comprare tutte le aziende del Demonio e metterlo a fare il guitto e suonare la chitarra sulle navi da crociera, come da giovane.
> 
> Figuriamoci se il secondo uomo più ricco al mondo si presterebbe a fare da lavatrice per il pagliaccio di Arcore. Singer lo fa perché è il suo mestiere, ripulire i soldi sporchi di criminali e trafficanti vari.
> 
> Se la cessione avvenisse, significherebbe che il Demonio ha deciso di mettersi in tasca qualche centinaio di milioni sull'unghia, una tantum, invece di sgraffignarne una cinquantina l'anno tramite i ben noti magheggi di bilancio.



Io ancora mi sforzo di capire in che modo Elliot laverebbe i soldi di Silvio...
Spiegami... una volta ceduto il milan in che modo farebbe avere i soldi puliti a Silvio?

Ogni volta che leggo ste cose mi domando se siete seri o meno.


----------



## malos (27 Dicembre 2019)

I francesi sopratutto i parigini, che conosco bene, sono il popolo che mi sta più sui maroni....ma per come siamo messi sarebbe lo strabenvenuto.


----------



## Casnop (27 Dicembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me qualcosa di vero ci dovrebbe essere. É tutto da vedere quanto la proposta sia seria (975 milioni sarebbe serissima), quanto a Elliott abbia intenzione di vendere il Milan e nel caso se cederebbe la quota di controllo.


Vedremo se LVMH accetterà di valorizzare una ipotetica quota di maggioranza di Elliott con la potenza di fuoco dei suoi marchi commerciali. Non è negli obiettivi di Arnault, credo, ma in ogni caso è una possibilità. Il club ha bisogno di investimenti importanti finalizzati alla crescita, almeno per il target richiesto dai marchi di Arnault, l'azionista di maggioranza Elliott se la sentirebbe? Il tema è questo, quello del market cap è persino secondario.


----------



## Zanc9 (27 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fuori dalle palle, "tutti quanti"...



Admin, credi che Maldini e Boban con una proprietà seria riuscirebbero ad ottenere buoni risultati sul mercato?


----------



## Casnop (27 Dicembre 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> I francesi sopratutto i parigini, che conosco bene, sono il popolo che mi sta più sui maroni....ma per come siamo messi sarebbe lo strabenvenuto.


I matrimoni tra proprietari e squadre di calcio sono unioni dettate dal reciproco interesse, e guai se non fosse così. Nel caso di LVMH l'interesse industriale è chiaro, sfruttare la visibilità di un marchio globale come il Milan per esaltare quella delle decine di marchi che la ultraholding di Arnault detiene nel mondo. Ecco, se c'è un dato confortante di questa presunta liaison è quello, poi, sui futuri programmi sportivi del presunto nuovo proprietario si vedrà.


----------



## Solo (27 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 dicembre, le indiscrezioni e anticipazioni riportate dal quotidiano sulla cessione del Milan stanno trovando conferme. Il 2020 potrebbe essere l'anno del cambio di proprietà. E' attesa la risposta dei Singer all'offerta fatta da Arnault per rilevare il Milan: 975 mln di euro.


Mah.

Se ci fossero davvero 975mln sul tavolo secondo me Elliot aveva venduto ieri...


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fuori dalle palle, "tutti quanti"...



In primis Gazzosa


----------



## Manue (27 Dicembre 2019)

Questione stadio fondamentale, 
se arriva l’ok definitivo da parte del Comune, l’operazione sarà concreta, 
dopodiché vedremo a livello di risultati sportivi che cosa vorranno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 dicembre, le indiscrezioni e anticipazioni riportate dal quotidiano sulla cessione del Milan stanno trovando conferme. Il 2020 potrebbe essere l'anno del cambio di proprietà. E' attesa la risposta dei Singer all'offerta fatta da Arnault per rilevare il Milan: 975 mln di euro.



Silvio molla l'osso e goditi l'harem...


----------



## MassimoRE (27 Dicembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io ancora mi sforzo di capire in che modo Elliot laverebbe i soldi di Silvio...
> Spiegami... una volta ceduto il milan in che modo farebbe avere i soldi puliti a Silvio?
> 
> Ogni volta che leggo ste cose mi domando se siete seri o meno.



Ma veramente, posso capire il cinese, ma un fondo che fa affari quasi 40 miliardi all'anno si presterebbe a questa spazzatura. Why???


----------



## numero 3 (27 Dicembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io ancora mi sforzo di capire in che modo Elliot laverebbe i soldi di Silvio...
> Spiegami... una volta ceduto il milan in che modo farebbe avere i soldi puliti a Silvio?
> 
> Ogni volta che leggo ste cose mi domando se siete seri o meno.



Finanza e economia non sono i miei hobby non è il mio lavoro e non ho interesse ma anche io nella mia ignoranza mi chiedo come tanti utenti credano ancora che dietro tutto ci sia ancora Berlusconi, ma come può essere possibile? Berlusconi per certi personaggi è un poveraccio credete veramente che Elliot e Arnault possano essere succubi di un patetico vecchietto squattrinato?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Dicembre 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh proprio normalissimo non è in effetti


----------



## Pitermilanista (27 Dicembre 2019)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Finanza e economia non sono i miei hobby non è il mio lavoro e non ho interesse ma anche io nella mia ignoranza mi chiedo come tanti utenti credano ancora che dietro tutto ci sia ancora Berlusconi, ma come può essere possibile? Berlusconi per certi personaggi è un poveraccio credete veramente che Elliot e Arnault possano essere succubi di un patetico vecchietto squattrinato?



L' ho scritto duecento volte, lo riscrivo.
1. Il core business di Elliott è riciclare soldi sporchi, figuriamoci se avrebbero detto di no a un affare da più di un miliardo di euro (tenendo conto della vendita finale che ancora deve avvenire). 
2. I due pizzaioli camorristi napoletani nel CDA Milan, coloro che hanno de facto portato a termine l'operazione, sono partners di Elliott da lunga data e con rapporti importanti col mondo berlusconiano. 
3. Vicenda Vivendi/Tim; informarsi, prego.
4. Scaroni presidente.
5.il gigante Elliott che presta più di 300 milioni di euro a un lavapiatti cinese senza passato: come no.

Detto questo, mai mi sono sognato di equiparare Arnault allo strozzino Singer, sono come il giro e la notte, mondi distantissimi, soldi veri contro riciclaggio, tradizione contro furfanteria pura. Per questo spero le voci siano veritiere, perché la cessione sarebbe finalmente reale e finale.


----------



## mabadi (27 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 dicembre, le indiscrezioni e anticipazioni riportate dal quotidiano sulla cessione del Milan stanno trovando conferme. Il 2020 potrebbe essere l'anno del cambio di proprietà. E' attesa la risposta dei Singer all'offerta fatta da Arnault per rilevare il Milan: 975 mln di euro.



facciamo cifra tonda e chiudiamo.


----------



## Goro (27 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 dicembre, le indiscrezioni e anticipazioni riportate dal quotidiano sulla cessione del Milan stanno trovando conferme. Il 2020 potrebbe essere l'anno del cambio di proprietà. E' attesa la risposta dei Singer all'offerta fatta da Arnault per rilevare il Milan: 975 mln di euro.



Dai Silvio, vendi. E speriamo bene...


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 dicembre, le indiscrezioni e anticipazioni riportate dal quotidiano sulla cessione del Milan stanno trovando conferme. Il 2020 potrebbe essere l'anno del cambio di proprietà. E' attesa la risposta dei Singer all'offerta fatta da Arnault per rilevare il Milan: 975 mln di euro.



Attendiamo pure noi. Ogni settimana questa cifra si avvicina sempre di più al fantomatico miliardo, ormai a me sembra palese che la cessione si avvicina. Da stabilire se si concretizzerà adesso o a Giugno.


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2019)

Ennesima rivoluzione. Speriamo sia la volta buona. La volta buona che possa partire un vero progetto tecnico.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Dicembre 2019)

Fa che sia vero fa che sia vero Fa che sia vero fa che sia vero Fa che sia vero fa che sia vero


----------



## fra29 (27 Dicembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nel 2020 ci sarà al 99% il prossimo passaggio di proprietà. Ma mi aspetto appunto un “passaggio” anziché la tanto agognata cessione.



Passaggio? A che pro allora uscire dalla fase Elliott?


----------



## Aron (27 Dicembre 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Passaggio? A che pro allora uscire dalla fase Elliott?





Hanno i loro interessi a farlo.
Aggiungiamo comunque che dal punto di vista sportivo, con un altro passaggio di proprietà il Milan sarebbe di nuovo eleggibile per un altro voluntary, e col voluntary vengono condonati tutti i precedenti esercizi.
Considerando poi l’apparenza esteriore della gestione Elliott, da giugno in poi tenere il Milan sarebbe ufficialmente un affare in perdita. Non potrebbero più sostenere di gestire il Milan per rivenderlo guadagnandoci. 

Entro giugno 2020 il Milan avrà perciò una nuova proprietà. Se ci andrà bene sarà vendita definitiva, se ci andrà male sarà solito circo e se andrà benino/maluccio a seconda dei punti di vista sarà una sorta di via di mezzo.


----------



## fra29 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Hanno i loro interessi a farlo.
> Aggiungiamo comunque che dal punto di vista sportivo, con un altro passaggio di proprietà il Milan sarebbe di nuovo eleggibile per un altro voluntary, e col voluntary vengono condonati tutti i precedenti esercizi.
> Considerando poi l’apparenza esteriore della gestione Elliott, da giugno in poi tenere il Milan sarebbe ufficialmente un affare in perdita. Non potrebbero più sostenere di gestire il Milan per rivenderlo guadagnandoci.
> 
> Entro giugno 2020 il Milan avrà perciò una nuova proprietà. Se ci andrà bene sarà vendita definitiva, se ci andrà male sarà solito circo e se andrà benino/maluccio a seconda dei punti di vista sarà una sorta di via di mezzo.



1. Con Arnault il teatrino non esisterebbe, non cerchiamo mostri sempre e comunque.. 
2. Il Voluntary non puoi prenderlo con una pena già sentenziata


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Dicembre 2019)

Possiamo passare oltre. Trattativa già bruciata


----------



## luigi61 (28 Dicembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Possiamo passare oltre. Trattativa già bruciata


Oppure già tutto definito?


----------



## Aron (28 Dicembre 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> 1. Con Arnault il teatrino non esisterebbe, non cerchiamo mostri sempre e comunque..
> 2. Il Voluntary non puoi prenderlo con una pena già sentenziata



Il Milan non ha alcun accordo con l’Uefa in questo momento. Quando ritornerà nelle coppe dovrà fare un nuovo agreement, che con l’attuale proprietà sarebbe per forza settlement, mentre con un’altra potrebbe teoricamente richiedere il voluntary.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Dicembre 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Oppure già tutto definito?



ehh magari...


----------



## Raryof (28 Dicembre 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Oppure già tutto definito?



Può darsi, se quelle sono le cifre il Milan è già stato venduto ma si aspetta solo il sì per il nuovo stadio, così non fosse avrebbero già smentito tutto perentoriamente e invece arrivano solo conferme.


----------



## Heaven (28 Dicembre 2019)

Comunque Arnault aveva smentito qualche mese fa personalmente questa trattativa su Instagram, nel suo profilo c’è ancora il post. Ok che spesso le smentite sono solo di facciata, ma in questo caso che si è pronunciato lui personalmente... boh.


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 27 dicembre, le indiscrezioni e anticipazioni riportate dal quotidiano sulla cessione del Milan stanno trovando conferme. Il 2020 potrebbe essere l'anno del cambio di proprietà. E' attesa la risposta dei Singer all'offerta fatta da Arnault per rilevare il Milan: 975 mln di euro.



Dobbiamo solo pregare che sia tutto vero


----------



## diavolo (28 Dicembre 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Comunque Arnault aveva smentito qualche mese fa personalmente questa trattativa su Instagram, nel suo profilo c’è ancora il post. Ok che spesso le smentite sono solo di facciata, ma in questo caso che si è pronunciato lui personalmente... boh.


Su Instagram non ci sono profili verificati di Bernard Arnault.


----------



## mabadi (28 Dicembre 2019)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Su Instagram non ci sono profili verificati di Bernard Arnault.



era stato il figlio a smentire


----------



## fra29 (28 Dicembre 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Possiamo passare oltre. Trattativa già bruciata



Perché?


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Gennaio 2020)

Mi sembra tanto che dovevano riempire i giornali e i siti con notizie nelle feste causa pausa natalizia. Ora sta scemando già tutto


----------

